# ***OFFICIAL*** Takanori Gomi vs. Diego Sanchez Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Gomi fighting in Japan? Sanchez is gonna get wrecked.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i think sanchez will get him down and put a beating on gomi


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sanchez is a terrible match up for Gomi.

Diego UD easily.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Leaning toward Sanchez, he can brawl with Gomi then make it a wrestling match if he needs to, Gomi hasn't lived up to expectations, sadly.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Sanchez by UD. Should be a pretty easy fight for him as long as he doesn't get reckless.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sanchez by cardio if nothing else. Skillwise they are pretty equal from the start but since Gomi has been looking like crap since he joined the UFC, I'll just say Sanchez takes it however he wants. Sanchez is also bigger & has better cardio.
I give Gomi very little chance in this.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Gomi is going to go Super Sayan on Sanchez.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Gomi by murder


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not a fan of either. Well, old Gomi was cool, but they are still trying to push him like he is good, he is near the bottom of the division in my opinion. He gets wrecked by anyone even decent. And Diego is just a spaz that lands none of his 1000 punches.

Diego by spaz attack on crusty Gomi.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Diego by YES! Cartwheel!


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Sanchez should take this fight with his pace and cardio but he also has to use his well rounded all MMA skills. If he does that then I cannot see Gomi having a chance.
If Sanchez decides to brawl with Gomi then it could be bad. Sanchez has a great chin and heart but if Gomi lands one of his power hooks then Sanchez will get his lights turned off. 

I want Gomi to win, he is one of my favourite MMA fighters of all time. Come on you underdog!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If Gomi doesn't land a big shot, I have a hard time seeing him winning this one.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i know BJ dropped Sanchez and completely dominateded him from that point on, but BJ has the kind of power that most LHWs don't even poses.. Gomi may have similar power but is no where near as good as BJ.. 

Gomi also doesn't have the cardio to hang with the pace that Sanchez will bring.. Diego has a hard chin too so even if Gomi lands a bomb he is gonna have a hard time actually finishing Sanchez.

I predict Gomi winning the first via landing some hard shots especially since he is the better striker.. but after that he wont be able to stop Diego's pace and he will get overwhelmed. So Diego wins a solid UD or even a mid-late third round stoppage..


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Penn and Ellenberger failed to knock Sanchez out, so I don't see Gomi doing it. I'm not saying Gomi couldn't knock Sanchez out, but I just see it as being unlikely.

I'd be upset if Diego lost this fight. It's a great match up for him. Gomi has a punchers chance if Diego gets too aggressive, but Diego's granite chin should hold up. I just wonder when that chin will begin to weaken. He seems to take a lot of damage, and we've seen the toll that has taken in other fighters.

I hope Diego gets the finish. He seems to be better almost everywhere at this point in my opinion, and his conditioning and pace is the icing. I see him breaking Gomi down and finishing him in the later rounds. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Very exciting fight, big fan of both guys! If Diego fights smart he'll take this easily.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

We are going to see a hungry Gomi come out and put a beating on Sanchez


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Just a question stun gun, this isn't intended to knock on you at all, but do you always pick the Asian to win if one is fighting by default? I know you've stated you believe in them, which is cool and all. I'd like to see a hungry Gomi fight Sanchez, it would be a crazy fight. It's just hard to know if Gomi will come in hungry. If you got some inside information on that, I'd like to hear it. I'd kinda feel "meh" if Diego beat on an unmotivated Gomi, despite being a Sanchez fan. I like seeing legit wins.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

No I don't always go for the Asians by default. Though I am a bi fan of the Asian fighters. 

In all honesty this a tough fight for Gomi because of Sanchez has good cardio. But I see it this way, Gomi has looked better and better for his last two fights. Yeah Sanchez is better than both. But this fight is in Japan, Gomi has a fire under him right now, he wouldn't be talking the way he is if he wasn't He believes he can make a run at the title again. He's motivated. If he worked his Cardio then I think he will be able to stop Sanchez. Gomi has had issues in the past with his grappling but those losses were all unmotivated Gomi.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sanchez should win with cardio. And he has a chin, so it isn't like if Gomi lands it is lights out. They are both highly overrated. Both of their striking games are highly overrated, but Diego can win doing other things.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm really hoping Gomi wins but I think Diego's ability to take damage and get the takedown will win him the fight. But I do think it wins FOTN due to Gomi landing big shots and Diego being able to take them and keep on coming.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Sanchez should win with cardio. And he has a chin, so it isn't like if Gomi lands it is lights out. They are both highly overrated. Both of their striking games are highly overrated, but Diego can win doing other things.


I disagree that they're overrated. THe current forms of Gomi and Sanchez are both a bit past prime. But tthey both offer something good for every fighter. 

Sanchez is not the most skilled fighter in the world (he tends to throw out the gameplan and brawl) he's a high intensity fighter who gives guys troubles, he's got a great chin, he's got underrated grappling (top game, not bottom) his striking to my knowledge has never been said to be great. He's an okay striker. 

Gomi is past prime for sure, but he's been looking good last few fights. His cardio needs work. But to say Gomi is overrated in the striking department is horse shit. He hits harder than any other LW, and puts a lot of pressure on you, and throws big body shots. He strugles with guys who are more technical because he's a bit wild with his punches, and throws wide often times. His grappling is a bit underrated too, he hasn't looked good in the UFC but back in pride he showed great submission skills. Not the best, but more than most give him credit for. He has good TDD as well.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I've been wanting to see KJ Noons vs Gomi lately, I think it would be a fun fight to watch.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Noons/Gomi would be an amazing fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Meh i think both of their striking games suck. Which may make for a good fight.

Gomi has basically 1 strike. He is crouched over like a hunchback and his power hand usually comes up a foot short. Sure he has Ko power and a chin, but he isn't a good striker. There is little shame in it at this point, but this was obviously when he fought Nate Diaz. On the ground Nate schooled him and everyone realized he would. So that left Gomi with 1 chance, striking. And Nate made him look like a rookie in that department. Vs. any disciplined, solid technical striker, Gomi will look like crap standing these days. 

Sanchez has never been a good striker. His volume and aggression do him well vs. other average to below average strikers. But he usually gets beat up pretty bad on the feet. His strikes have little rhyme or reason, it is just a cluster fock of nothing.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Meh i think both of their striking games suck. Which may make for a good fight.
> 
> Gomi has basically 1 strike. He is crouched over like a hunchback and his power hand usually comes up a foot short. Sure he has Ko power and a chin, but he isn't a good striker. There is little shame in it at this point, but this was obviously when he fought Nate Diaz. On the ground Nate schooled him and everyone realized he would. So that left Gomi with 1 chance, striking. And Nate made him look like a rookie in that department. Vs. any disciplined, solid technical striker, Gomi will look like crap standing these days.
> 
> Sanchez has never been a good striker. His volume and aggression do him well vs. other average to below average strikers. But he usually gets beat up pretty bad on the feet. His strikes have little rhyme or reason, it is just a cluster fock of nothing.


Yeah Gomi got tooled by Nate in every area of the fight. But Nate is amazing, Gomi is past prime. And Nate's reach is a huge factor in that fight.. Gomi has fast hands, and is a good striker, not the best but good.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Diego seems to be having trouble making weight. This just got a little more interesting..

I hope this doesn't effect his performance against Gomi. Sanchez is one of my favorite fighters. I wouldn't want to imagine him losing a fight because of cardio issues. He's always seemed to be above that sort of thing.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's what Gomi and the slightly over Sanchez looked like tonight:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't wait for Diego to return!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It does seem crazy to make Deigo travel drop down in weight come in off a long layover and fight on another guys home turf but...

I can't pick Gomi for this one. He's only lost to WW wrestlers (including Penn).


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I hope Diego falls over from a glorious fury of punches


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Gomi Gomi Gomi Gomi


----------



## Ciaci (Feb 9, 2011)

Diego failed to make weight. I love his new found "maturity and approach to the fight game." Looks like the same Diego to me. Hopefully Gomi by KO/TKO.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Diego still looks to be in better shape than his recent times, even though he missed weight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Diego is a goofball


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Diego missing weight is a blessing. Gonna be worried about his job, so won't go out and lay on Gomi, which is the only way this fight could possibly be boring. Therefore, this can only be a war, which is awesome. If you can't already tell, I am bloody excited for this card!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Diego is still winning easily, Gomi has looked lifeless in the majority of his UFC fights.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd like to see Diego get the finish here against Gomi. He hasn't finished a fight since 2008 and Gomi is a good candidate for that.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Trix said:


>


Lolz...I was wondering how much that would cost em. That's a nice car right there.

Prolly split w/ Diego.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Diego should stop crying


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Sigh I like Diego but missing weight is just annoying. Should of YES cartwheeled then pounds off.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Diego's eyes are crazier than Rory's, IMO. He looks a true psycopath.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I have this strange feeling Diego is going to get beat down.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Gomi's right hand is probably one of the scariest things I've ever seen, especially after that Tyson Griffin fight. He throws it like he gives zero ****s about the well being of any and all human life.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

surpised how easily Gomi is lighting Diego up on the feet. Diego has always been that brawler but Gomi looks good tonight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

lol @ Jackson saying Sanchez won the round because takedowns were 3 to 0. He didn't do anything with them.

Gomi 10-9.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> surpised how easily Gomi is lighting Diego up on the feet. Diego has always been that brawler but Gomi looks good tonight.


Sanchez looks like he's employing a Greg Jackson plan. Run away and get takedowns. Control the fight for a longer percentage of the round. They knew Gomi's cardio is his weakness and they want to grind him down. 

I'm also really pissed off to see Diego's spare tire knowing that he missed weight by two pounds and then said that Gomi "better not be crying" since those two pounds cost him $24,000


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Home Turf Gomi is the real deal.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BWoods said:


> Sanchez looks like he's employing a Greg Jackson plan. Run away and get takedowns. Control the fight for a longer percentage of the round.


I think the hard cut is effecting Diego even if only mentally, he isn't pushing the pace.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

19-19 barely diego won that round imo


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

We saw the old Sanchez there at the end and he was getting the better of Gomi. Too little too late though. 

20-18 Gomi.

I imagine he'll go back to Jackson's gameplan in the third and lose yet another round.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

>Losing to Gomi

>2013



Diego might be on the retirement track soon.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Fights have been kinda awful. Commentating real awful tonight. Maybe I'm just in a shit mood.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Gomi 20-18 for me. Sanchez "could" have gotten that first round purely based on the takedowns but he didn't really do anything with them. Gomi has been backing him up the whole fight and landing pretty much at will. Diego hasn't landed anything substantial in my eyes.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not sure what Gomi's strategy is here, he quit striking and has just gone head hunting.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Fights have been kinda awful. Commentating real awful tonight. Maybe I'm just in a shit mood.


Nah, it's not just you. The only reason I'm watching is because it's free and I have nothing better to do tonight. This is going to be the longest night ever if the suckage continues.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol and Sanchez


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Meh fight. Gomi will take it.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Gomi won. He looked good


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

aerius said:


> Nah, it's not just you. The only reason I'm watching is because it's free and I have nothing better to do tonight. This is going to be the longest night ever if the suckage continues.


If hunt v struve sucks and sees the judges I'll eat my own dick.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

probably gomi won but either guy winning is ok by me


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Diego 29-28

Most biased commentating I've seen since Joe Rogan.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

30-27 Gomi. Sanchez did nothing of note throughout the fight. A few jabs, a few front kicks, the Jon Jones side kick to the knee, and a hideous flying knee. A performance that was more show than fight.

Gomi on the other hand ate that belly up in the first and second rounds, established a jab that actually did something, and had some effective kicks. Aside from the first round the Grappling was controlled by Gomi, even then Diego's takedowns had nothing following them.

Edit: wow, what a terrible decision. Diego by split? He did nothing. Not with his takedowns, not with his striking, not with his anything. I guess being pushed back to the fence and running away while gimmick kicking is what wins rounds now.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ridiculous.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Whaaaaaaaat?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well there we go


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow, my pick'em is saved.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

What!? These judges are ******* high tonight. Jesus christ.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

WHA!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??! did I watch the wrong fight?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol again....he bows as Gomi is walking away. hahaa


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

WTF was that


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

How on earth did Sanchez win that fight? Ridiculous


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I just bet my roll on gomi going into the third round. Pretty steamed right now. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

That was the craziest BS since...I don't know, so many to keep track recently.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Can't let it go to the judges, but I watched a different fight.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I bet on Diego, thought he lost a split. I'll take it! 

That last flurry helped. I was hoping for a brawl all five rounds. These guys fought fairly technical all three rounds surprisingly. 

*NOTE* Gomi fights like Garcia.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Judges have it right.

Diego landed tons of right hands and kicks to the body and Anik would say some bs like.. "oh, gomi lands an imaginary, non-existent right hand".


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Diego Garcia strikes again!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

that was a BS call


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

Sanchez? How???


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

boatoar said:


> Can't let it go to the judges, but I watched a different fight.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


Gomi did nothing and got taken down multiple times. Easy enoughj for judges to see it in Diego's favor.

Next time don't be gamble heavy on a fight that can do either way :thumb01:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> Diego Garcia strikes again!


Damn...you beat me to the reference...:laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Trix said:


> Diego 29-28
> 
> Most biased commentating I've seen since Joe Rogan.


I agree with the commenting but I had a slight edge for Gomi. Still for me you would think Diego never landed a shot. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I said i bet my roll, not heavy. Haha. Still got Mark to put me back in the Hunt!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

boatoar said:


> I said i bet my roll, not heavy. Haha. Still got Mark to put me back in the Hunt!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


Lol sorry xD what is a roll? :confused02: I assumed it was like a paycheck


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Gomi left butt hurted and balls hurted, for the low blows.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hehehe sorry this night has been really funny to me and i'm in the miniority that has enjoyed all the fights except lombard ifght


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Haha, nah. I mean it certainly can be, but it just means whatever I got left on the site. Which was $23. Lmao. I just started with $150 on the day. That's a lot for my recreational self to lose on a card. Come on Mark! A 2nd rd finish is worth $150, haha. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I've enjoyed all the fights. I liked this fight. But such a terrible call by the judges. To the idiot who said diego had takedowns, he did nothing with them. BS


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Funniest part is diego ud was my #1 pick in the pick em. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, I didn't watch the decision cause it was a gimmie decision. WTF how the hell do you score it for Diego?


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> I've enjoyed all the fights. I liked this fight. But such a terrible call by the judges. To the idiot who said diego had takedowns, he did nothing with them. BS


I'm not saying he DID anything with them.. I said in the eyes of the judges it still shows that he dictated the pace of the fight and to these judges that's what counts when no one was rocked or even stumbled in the slightest throughout the entire fight.

Maybe you should check your reading comprehension 'idiot' :thumb01:


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Woodenhead said:


> Diego Garcia strikes again!


:thumb01:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm happy Diego got the win, but what was that? That's NOT how Diego fights. He's a monster that stays in your face, and don't give me that "he was respecting Gomi's power". The dude has taken punches from guys like Ellenberger and Penn, and what gets me the most is.. Right as the fight is about to end, THAT is when he goes into berserk mode, and you know what? He was actually being successful in those last few seconds and it's likely what swayed the judges. WHAT WAS HE DOING? WHY WAS HE SO EAGER TO NOT ENGAGE? He couldn't be afraid of Gomi's power, and in those last few seconds, he was going punch for punch just fine. COME ON DIEGO, I expect more. Sorry for the rant, I just didn't understand his strategy. Even if you scored it for Gomi, that's not the usual Sanchez that he potentially beat. I don't know what that was. Hopefully it was a fluke, or Diego was afraid of gassing because of the weight cut because I don't want to see that Diego again.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I can't explain it either, he did the same thing against Koscheck when he got his win streak snapped. Probably one of those brainfart things, maybe it was from missing weight, maybe his mojo wasn't there, who knows?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

So disappointing


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Same as Toxic I went to make a drink thinking it'd be a simple announcing of Gomi's victory. .. abysmal judging. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

OI'm more torn about this call than the Hioki loss to Guida. and I was livid that night


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm usually not very hard on the judges but that was atrocious. In no way did Sanchez win that fight. You could even make an argument for a 30-27 score for Gomi. 
Never thought I would say this either, but if the takedowns were what won Sanchez the fight then the judging criteria should be reviewed. I'm all for takedowns and top control but christ alive, two or three takedowns with no top control does not outweigh getting outstruck all night.

Awful.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

According to wikipedia, Deigo won the fight via decision (bullshit).


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate Greg Jackson, Diego adopted that damn running around the cage style


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow how close was this fight. When it came to decision I was afraid that Gomi took it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I bet on Diego and I thought Gomi was taking it pretty solidly when I left the room in the third. Got back and saw I had won the wager. OK THEN!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Andrus said:


> Wow how close was this fight. When it came to decision I was afraid that Gomi took it.


Not that close at all


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Worse then Diego/Kampmann.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

We've all been saying it for ages, but judging criteria definitely needs to be looked at. Gomi won that fight, and i wouldn't have disputed a 30-27.

Not the barn burner i was expecting .


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Diego ran an awful lot. He didn't seem like he wanted to fight


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I scored it 30-27 for Gomi. :confused05: :confused05: :confused05:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

did you guys see the post fight interview with diego? LOL he thought he won no problem


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Diego ran an awful lot. He didn't seem like he wanted to fight


Weird seeing Diego fight like that . Didn't catch the post fight interview, suppose it probably feels different when you're in there though.

Remember when Roy Nelson thought he beat Werdum lol.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Leakler said:


> Weird seeing Diego fight like that . Didn't catch the post fight interview, suppose it probably feels different when you're in there though.
> 
> Remember when Roy Nelson thought he beat Werdum lol.


lol yeah Nelson. what a guy. 

Diego used the Jackson plan, and won himself the fight, not exactly sure how. He had 2 takedowns that amounted to nothing, a submission attempt which Gomi escape in a matter of seconds, and Diego landed barely anything

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/3/3/4058852/ufc-on-fuel-tv-8-results-diego-sanchez-vs-takanori-gomi-fight-metric-report

Fight metric


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> lol yeah Nelson. what a guy.
> 
> Diego used the Jackson plan, and won himself the fight, not exactly sure how. He had 2 takedowns that amounted to nothing, a submission attempt which Gomi escape in a matter of seconds, and Diego landed barely anything
> 
> ...


Way to much stock put into take downs were nothing comes from them. :confused03:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I know. I think Diego had him on the mat for 30seconds total


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am still in desbelief before this fight result. What a load of manure. Hopefully Yakuza members retained some judges little fingers before they could reach the airport, so they choose a better place to score stupidly.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I know I'm always the odd guy around here. During the fight I got a little annoyed at the announcers (who were obviously not joe and goldy) as they went on and on about Gomi while I thought Diego was winning :dunno:





edited for dumbsh*t


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

at least 29-28 Gomi.... what the **** is this shit?



oldfan said:


> I know I'm always the odd guy around here. During the fight I got a little annoyed at Joe and Goldy as they went on and on about Gomi while I thought Diego was winning :dunno:


you must have dreamed the fight then, since Joe and Goldberg were nowhere even remotely near that fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

the only thing diego won was the size contest. gomi looked really small in there against him, almost child-like.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

hellholming said:


> at least 29-28 Gomi.... what the **** is this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> you must have dreamed the fight then, since Joe and Goldberg were nowhere even remotely near that fight.


errrr..... whoever those guys were they were annoying. :shame01:

you caught me before I could edit that dumbsh*t


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> errrr..... whoever those guys were they were annoying. :shame01:
> 
> you caught me before I could edit that dumbsh*t


anik and florian i believe. a lot of people seem to dislike anik, lol.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I wonder if Gomi could make FW without issues.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks like Diego took the monopoly on gift decisions away from Dan Henderson and stored it away for himself. 

Gift Decision Diego!:thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ays-he-wouldve-never-missed-weight-in-america



Sanchez said:


> @HassleMma lesson learned what sucks is if I was in our country this would have never happened. Can you belive they don't have distilled h2o


I wasn't even aware of this until now. Yeah... I think I'd like to see Nate Diaz give Sanchez a proper beating.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Nick_V03 said:


> I'm happy Diego got the win, but what was that? That's NOT how Diego fights. He's a monster that stays in your face, and don't give me that "he was respecting Gomi's power". The dude has taken punches from guys like Ellenberger and Penn, and what gets me the most is.. Right as the fight is about to end, THAT is when he goes into berserk mode, and you know what? He was actually being successful in those last few seconds and it's likely what swayed the judges. WHAT WAS HE DOING? WHY WAS HE SO EAGER TO NOT ENGAGE? He couldn't be afraid of Gomi's power, and in those last few seconds, he was going punch for punch just fine. COME ON DIEGO, I expect more. Sorry for the rant, I just didn't understand his strategy. Even if you scored it for Gomi, that's not the usual Sanchez that he potentially beat. I don't know what that was. Hopefully it was a fluke, or Diego was afraid of gassing because of the weight cut because I don't want to see that Diego again.


Maybe Diego has decided he doesn't want to look like a zombie after every fight. You have to admit his face looked the best it ever has after I fight that I can remember. I agree with you though. In the first when Gomi charged Diego and and got in some good punches then Diego went into berserker mode for a minute and backed Gomi up and I thought, ok here we go. Then he just went back to circling. Also what is the point of running out at your opponent to start the round and then stop in the middle of the Octagon and start circling. Jackson got him the win, so I guess it worked.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)




----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Robbery. I gave Diego the first just about. ridiculous decision..


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

What a BS decision... almost an ex PRIDE sweep. I like Diego, but he did NOTHING to win that fight.

A few take downs he did nothing with... more Greg Jackson game plans that infuriate.

Gomi should hold his head high, he looked good and won that in my books decisively!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Big_Charm said:


> What a BS decision... almost an ex PRIDE sweep. I like Diego, but he did NOTHING to win that fight.
> 
> A few take downs he did nothing with... *more Greg Jackson game plans that infuriate*.
> 
> Gomi should hold his head high, he looked good and won that in my books decisively!


I don't know if it's just me, but on top of this, I just hate the way Jackson coaches his fighters like he is talking to a child in a kindergarten. That's so fecking annoying, specially when all the instructions are heard through his nose speakers.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I am slowly but surely hating Jackson camp more and more. And Sanchez is a moron for that distilled water comment


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, just watched the fight. Terrible decision. Thought Gomi put on a clinic. Diego got a 10 10 round at best.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

More evidence that MMA judges don't score body punches.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I still don't understand this fight.. Gomi landed more each round. Diego had two takedowns which counted for nothing, and submission attempt that was nothing. After round one he failed on 3 TDs, and backed up 85% of the time. Like can we have an interview with these damn judges?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

thankfully the loss won't set Gomi back too much as even Dana thought it was a robbery.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

hellholming said:


> thankfully the loss won't set Gomi back too much as even Dana thought it was a robbery.


That's true. I'm hoping Gomi gets Noons, Guillard or maybe even Stout next. all three fights would be fun, I think Gomi would be all three


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> That's true. I'm hoping Gomi gets Noons, Guillard or maybe even Stout next. all three fights would be fun, I think Gomi would be all three


I would like for him to fight the Cowboy/Noons winner or loser. Either way works for me. If not Jamie Varner might be OK.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

OU said:


> I would like for him to fight the Cowboy/Noons winner or loser. Either way works for me. If not Jamie Varner might be OK.


Varner will wrestle him I think though


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Varner will wrestle him I think though


Yeah I think he might try. Gomi might have the TDD to stop it though.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think what these judges did was more than a mistake. It was inhuman to take away Gomi's so deserved victory in front of his crowd in Japan. Normally we have this impression judges favours local boys regardless of judges nationalities, well, that was a terrible opportunity they choose to shutdown this impression. I am still struggling to swallow that BS decision. :confused05:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I think what these judges did was more than a mistake. It was inhuman to take away Gomi's so deserved victory in front of his crowd in Japan. Normally we have this impression judges favours local boys regardless of judges nationalities, well, that was a terrible opportunity they choose to shutdown this impression. I am still struggling to swallow that BS decision. :confused05:


Same here. it's just disgusting


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

Gonna sound like an echo in here, but what the hell happened to Diego??? Dude went from one of the most exciting fighters to conservative. We had 14min 50 seconds of "the dream" and 10 seconds (the last 10) of "the nightmare". He didn't deserve that win. I guess Jackson has successfully brainwashed him. 
On another note, is it just me or was that some of the worst commentating we've heard since Affliction?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

They need to get Tito in :laugh:


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Not sure if it's already been posted in here but Gomi also broke his hand in the first round.. ( http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-hand-suffered-in-first-round-against-sanchez )

Not only was he robbed, but he beat Diego with a broken hand for a couple of rounds!


----------

